# International French School



## Behbye (9 mo ago)

I have 2 boys in elementary and we’re trying to find an international French for them to attend. 
We are just looking for some info to make sure we are making the right decision. 
any helpful tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Perhaps connect with the Alliance Francaise once you are there?









Les Alliances Françaises en Thaïlande


Présente à Bangkok depuis 1912, l'Alliance Française est également représentée en province : Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai et Phuket, et s'attache à la diffusion de la langue et de la culture françaises en Thaïlande. Elle propose notamment des cours de français à tous les niveaux.




th.ambafrance.org





Plenty of International Schools will likely teach French as a second language, but if you want French to be a primary language of Instruction then the list will be significantly smaller.

Might even be a list of one...









Accueil - Lycée Français International de Bangkok







www.lfib.ac.th


----------

